
Kalium – idiomatic source-to-source translation of Pascal into Haskell - networked
https://int-index.github.io/kalium/
======
WalterGR
_Numerous application of semantics-preserving transformations to the code..._

Are there existing frameworks for doing this to code? Perhaps even ones that
support transformations within multiple languages?

------
tyler_larson
This is perfect. Now I can translate all my Pascal into Haskell.

------
tome
Translates Haskell into Pascal, you say ...

------
abc_lisper
Can it convert tex source code?

~~~
squiggleblaz
I doubt it. Try looking at the supported subset: [https://int-
index.github.io/kalium/pascal.pdf](https://int-
index.github.io/kalium/pascal.pdf) It's not a long document (two pages).

TeX is written in a subset of Pascal too (so it can compile to C).

I can't find any particular documentation of what subset TeX uses, but
considering the strong limitations in the Kalium documentation, I would be
very much surprised if Kalium was a superset of the WEB2C supported subset of
Pascal that TeX uses.

~~~
mycall
> so it can compile to C

I'm confused as there are P2C converters, although I don't know how good they
work.

~~~
abc_lisper
Actually Tex is built with a p2c translation

------
aetherspawn
No commits for 2 years.

~~~
quickthrower2
That's the problem with a strong type system and a designing a tool that does
one job well.

~~~
mycall
Good point. Looking at last check-in date sometimes doesn't mean bitrot or
missing forward compatibility.

